# Intel Chipset Treiber deinstallieren



## -noXare- (6. August 2008)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, möchte ich gerne die Intel Chipsatz 
Treiber deinstallieren, da ich von einem Intel 965P (Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6)
auf einen Intel P45 (Asus P5Q Deluxe) umsteige. 

Nun zu dem Problem:
Wie kann ich das tun? Unter "Programme und Funktionen" (Vista) gibt es
keinen entsprechenden Eintrag (Bei nVIDIA Boards hingegen schon).

Ich würde es nämlich gerne vermeiden, das Betriebssystem neu zu installieren, indem ich vor dem Ausbau des alten Boards alle dazugehörigen
Treiber deinstalliere.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Philster91 (6. August 2008)

Vielleicht beantwortet das deine Frage:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-brett-tauschen-ohne-win-neuinstallieren.html


----------

